
Passion in your field is overrated - penpapersw
https://sdegutis.com/blog/2017-10-23-passion-in-your-field-is-overrated/
======
0xFACEFEED
The author has been programming for 18 years. Of course he doesn't share the
same passion for programming as his younger self. Passion is a necessity in
this field unless you have decades of experience to lean on.

~~~
penpapersw
Good point. You're right that passion helped me to gain the experience I have
now. But at this point I can't lean on that same passion, I had to find
another motivation. I wonder how many people hit this same point and just let
themselves fully burn-out instead.

